# apache2 im ChangeRoot oder so ...



## PierreR32 (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem bei einem Server (langsam nervt es). 
Irgendwelche Scripte lassen den Server die Last hoch fahren. 

Ich hätte gerne das anstatt www-data in top dann webXX steht. 

Ist das möglich und wenn wie und das ganz ohne den server gleich plätten zu müssen. 

Ich weiss auch das ich das schon gefragt habe nur ich bräuchte mal irgendwie ne anleitung die ich auch verstehe  

gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (30. Okt. 2007)

Nochmal ne Frage. 
Würde mir suPHP da weiter helfen ? 

Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Im Moment sieht das so aus wenn ich TOP aufrufe
	
	



```
20667 www-data  15   0 38136  11m 5124 S 11.6  1.3   0:12.65 apache2
20787 www-data  16   0 41480  13m 4148 R 10.9  1.5   0:06.77 apache2
```
Würde es aber gerne so haben ... 

```
20667 web1_1  15   0 38136  11m 5124 S 11.6  1.3   0:12.65 apache2
20787 web30_ftp  16   0 41480  13m 4148 R 10.9  1.5   0:06.77 apache2
```
Sprich das ich sehen kann was für ein web hohe Lasten benötigt. 

Ebenfalls wäre es auch gut wenn per apache Mails versendet werden dann nicht nur www-data@.... seht sondern webxx_x@.... 
Ich denke mal das andere auch die probleme haben. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

> Würde mir suPHP da weiter helfen ?


Ja, genau dafür ist SuPHP da und SuPHP wird auch von ISPConfig unterstützt. Es gibt da 2 Howtos, aber im Moment nur in en.

http://www.howtoforge.com/suphp_debian_etch_ispconfig
http://www.howtoforge.com/suphp_fedora7_centos5_with_ispconfig


----------



## PierreR32 (31. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, genau dafür ist SuPHP da und SuPHP wird auch von ISPConfig unterstützt. Es gibt da 2 Howtos, aber im Moment nur in en.
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.com/suphp_debian_etch_ispconfig
> http://www.howtoforge.com/suphp_fedora7_centos5_with_ispconfig


Danke das wollte ich nur mal wissen. 
Denke das werde ich hinbekommen  

Gruss Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (31. Okt. 2007)

Also ich habs nicht hinbekommen. 
Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung beim Make.

```
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src'
make  all-recursive
make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src'
Making all in apache2
make[3]: Entering directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src/apache2'
if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../src  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I/usr/include/apache2 -I/usr/include/apr-1.0 -DSUPHP_PATH_TO_SUPHP=\"/usr/sbin/suphp\" -DSUPHP_USE_USERGROUP -g -O2 -MT mod_suphp.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/mod_suphp.Tpo" -c -o mod_suphp.lo mod_suphp.c; \
        then mv -f ".deps/mod_suphp.Tpo" ".deps/mod_suphp.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/mod_suphp.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../src -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -I/usr/include/apache2 -I/usr/include/apr-1.0 -DSUPHP_PATH_TO_SUPHP=\"/usr/sbin/suphp\" -DSUPHP_USE_USERGROUP -g -O2 -MT mod_suphp.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mod_suphp.Tpo -c mod_suphp.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mod_suphp.o
mod_suphp.c: In function 'suphp_brigade_read':
mod_suphp.c:85: warning: passing argument 2 of 'b->type->read' from incompatible pointer type
mod_suphp.c: At top level:
mod_suphp.c:324: error: stray '##' in program
mod_suphp.c:325: error: stray '##' in program
make[3]: *** [mod_suphp.lo] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src/apache2'
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src'
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/suphp-0.6.2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```
hat jemand eine Idee was das ist ?


----------

